# Push nut size for 721e



## Daxproduck (Jan 27, 2019)

Had a wheel fall off this morning while clearing the driveway and the push nut was nowhere to be found. Anyone know what size nut this is? I’m in Canada and anyplace that sells the actual replacement part wants more than $50 USD to priority ship a $1 tiny piece of metal.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* More than likely it is 5/16. if not than it is 1/4 Dia Rod. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Dax. I just measured my axle and it is 1/2". Any hardware store should have them for less than $1.00.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Dax. I just measured my axle and it is 1/2". Any hardware store should have them for less than $1.00.


* YOU' "DA" MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There BROTHER GRUNT.:bowing::bowing:*


----------



## Daxproduck (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks guys! I will go grab a 1/2” and report back!!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I know Toro had a batch of pushnuts on the Powerclear that failed easily and came out with an improved version. 
I'm waiting the hear back on how to determine you have a new and improved version.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Original part on my Toro looks like the first picture, all steel cap. These have two contact points. The ones like the second picture with the plastic cap found on kids ride on cars and etc. seem to grab better because they have four or more contact points and can be driven on with a 3/4" (19mm) socket.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Talked to my local Toro dealer . He said that the new and improved axle push nuts look identical to the bad ones but have a tighter fit. 
There is some document that he got along with a bag of replacement push nuts acknowledging the issue people were having with the wheels falling off.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

50 bucks for $1.57 part is unreal measure the shaft OD and find the canada ver of the usa tractor supply


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I push comes to shove, just thread it and put a nut on it.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Try Home Hardware.


----------

